# TruTrack Processors Support?



## NoBox (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know who is supporting TruTrak Processors these days? I tried calling Deiter but his line is no longer in service. I think my chemistry is getting contaminated. I have a problem with the blue levels. It goes down from 3.0 to 2.5 all the time and I have to spike my chemesty to bring it back up. The specific gravity looks good but the blacks always look a little blue after a week. The red and green values always are high but the blue is always dropping down. I don't understand what is going on and need help.


----------

